# Unprecedented Bargain - Lamborghini for sale - VERY LOW PRICE!



## Zazula

*So low price for a Lamborghini - never before!

Very careful first owner
*










(The car is sold by the second owner)​


----------



## carsey

hmmm.... thats different. I bet somebody would buy it and restore it.


----------



## Joefireline

Yay! How much??

It just needs a bit of body work and a bit of paint here and then...
Ok ok... It needs to be taken to a scrap yard...


----------



## Zazula

I don't think this beauty will ever end in a scrap yard, Joe; nevertheless, restoring it will probably cost the price of 4-5 normal cars...


----------



## Joefireline

Zazula said:


> I don't think this beauty will ever end in a scrap yard, Joe; nevertheless, restoring it will probably cost the price of 4-5 normal cars...


Yeah well...
Instead of restoring it, it probably would be more cost-effective to take it appart, and sell the parts individually.


----------



## chauffeur2

Ouch!   

If you know the owner Zazula...tell him/her just to get it put in a crate, and I'll pay for it to be shipped to Australia, and repair it here.
Once done, I'd probably get $AUD 725,000 for it! :laugh: [Yes thousand!!]

:wave:

*EDIT:*
Joefireline....


> Yeah well...
> Instead of restoring it, it probably would be more cost-effective to take it appart, and sell the parts individually.


 :4-thatsba 

*You NEVER EVER do that to such a beautiful example of precisioned Engineering !*


----------



## Fr4665

i call dibs on the motor


----------



## Zazula

chauffeur2 said:


> Joefireline.... :4-thatsba
> 
> *You NEVER EVER do that to such a beautiful example of precisioned Engineering !*


One more reason it is unthinkable to dispose of this beauty, is that each car produced is numbered. There won't ever be another Lamborghini with the same S/N on her plate.


----------



## Fr4665

Zazula said:


> One more reason it is unthinkable to dispose of this beauty, is that each car produced is numbered. There won't ever be another Lamborghini with the same S/N on her plate.


well the vin number is different on every car ... so even a honda civic is special :laugh:


----------



## crazijoe

Looks like the concrete wall won.


----------



## Fr4665

must have been some crappy wannabe racecar driver.


----------



## Zazula

@Fr4665 : Come on now, you do know what I meant, despite my poor wording...:laugh:

@crazijoe : Yeah, concrete walls are like human stupidity; they both can stop anything...


----------



## crazijoe

That is part of racing and that is something you have to expect when racing. I have a friend that has a 91 Olds Cutlass Calias Quad 442 W41 that he used to race in the SCCA circuit stock class. Oldsmobile division only made 200 of these cars because that was the minimum amount to be considered a production vehicle per SCCA rules. He had 2 wins during his 4 year stint. This car is still a somewhat daily driver for him (only drives it in the summer). 
Just think how much the car is worth because of it's racing career and never wrecked.


----------



## Fr4665

Zazula said:


> @Fr4665 : Come on now, you do know what I meant, despite my poor wording...:laugh:


´

hehe just messing with u i know what u meant :tongue: 

and yeah if your good you can have a nice career but some of the ppl that race on tracks shouldnt be doing it the scca drivers all need to be certified so thats good but then thers the rich kids who got their ride paid by mommy and daddy and dont know how to value it and just go full out baller and crash it.


----------



## Zazula

That must be an awesome car you're talking about, crazijoe.

This mishap happened on the street, not in a race.


----------



## Fr4665

if this was on a street then i guess the person cant control his car at highspeeds or someone else cut him off or something


----------



## Joefireline

chauffeur2 said:


> *EDIT:*
> Joefireline....
> :4-thatsba
> 
> *You NEVER EVER do that to such a beautiful example of precisioned Engineering !*


If you never do that, then you never crash it!


----------



## chauffeur2

Joefireline said:


> If you never do that, then you never crash it!



No, No Joe, 
You missed my point....you NEVER strip these babies for spare parts...its unthinkable.

@ Zazula...Seriously...if you _do_ know the guy/girl that bingled it, and they just want get rid of it...tell them what I said before...pleeease! :grin: ray:


----------



## Zazula

Unfortunately, Dave, I don't know the owner... But, trust me, if I did know him, I would do exactly the same...


----------



## carsey

So would I.


----------



## Work2much

Fr4665 said:


> well the vin number is different on every car ... so even a honda civic is special :laugh:


I'll say.I'm still driving a 91 Civic that just clocked 210,000 miles a week ago.The oil was changed every 3,000 miles since new.I just finally needed a new clutch at 208,000. It runs great,gets an average of 33 mpg , and doesn't burn any oil. That's pretty special in my book.


----------



## yustr

These things are a dime-a-dozen. Check out THIS SITE for your dream car...:grin:


----------



## Fr4665

hehe yeah that sites good and then thers the ricer sites like ricecop.com if i remember correctly.

and yes hondas are insanly well engeneered for endurance. i thought of getting one myself and boosting a b18c with around 300whp tien coilovers and a cage but that got moved aside by my bmw.


----------



## Zazula

yustr said:


> These things are a dime-a-dozen. Check out THIS SITE for your dream car...:grin:


Many thanks, yustr, for this link - it provided me some superb browsing time... Really great; I needed that! ray:


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

yustr said:


> These things are a dime-a-dozen. Check out THIS SITE for your dream car...:grin:


Yeah... Some of those can be depressing as well: http://www.wreckedexotics.com/newphotos/weird/weird796.shtml How the heck he survived I really want to know...


----------



## Kalim

They sell at private auctions for dirt cheap (in EU). In US PD compounds they sell for even cheaper.


----------



## yustr

Kalim said:


> They sell at private auctions for dirt cheap (in EU). In US PD compounds they sell for even cheaper.


Can you send them back to the factory to be rebuilt? 

"Here ya go Enzo put it back to gether for me please." 



(yes I know he's dead)


----------



## Kalim

I doubt someone who paid next to nothing for it would want to send it back even if the option was available. I'm sure you guys know how the vehicles raided by US PD's are flogged.. right? You can sell the parts off if you wait, for very good money. :tongue:

yustr where's the enzo!

I thought you'd have moved on by now to the FXX :wink:


----------



## yustr

Kalim said:


> ...yustr where's the enzo!
> 
> I thought you'd have moved on by now to the FXX :wink:


 Here's a crashed Enzo:











I was actually thinking about : 












Here's another site LINK


----------



## Kalim

Russian site is a little hard to read .. but heck thats a bad speedy crash! Mobs.


----------



## Guest

That's restorable, I've done complete wrecks and rebuilt them this would not be that hard... Seriously! How much do they want for it?


----------



## carsey

Did you know the engines on Ferrari's automatically detach in a accident??


----------



## Zazula

Well, it seems that the guy who finally bought this Lambo, was actually looking for a Dodge RAM 3500:


----------



## carsey

What on earth is that stupid tow hook on the back for.


----------



## carm

can't open picture


----------

